# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Alopesan 400 - Artikel

## Jeroen

De Alopesan 400-formule is één van de popuairste, natuurlijke haaruitvalproducten in de Verenigde Staten. Het is nu óók in Nederland (vrij) verkrijgbaar. 

Alle ingrediënten van Alopesan 400 zijn zorgvuldig geselecteerd en optimaal gedoseerd op basis van de laatste wetenschappelijke inzichten.

Alopesan 400 helpt bij: 
1. Het behoud van de bestaande haardos 
2. Het haargroeiproces 
3. Het behouden van de souplesse van het collageen 
4. Het voeden van haarzakje en haarwortel 
5. Het laten groeien van de hoofdharen 

Klik hier voor meer informatie

----------


## Gast: dirk

tjoh, zal inderdaad wel niks zijn

----------


## Ironside

> _Originally posted by Jeroen_@25-06-2003, 12:29:08
> * De Alopesan 400-formule is één van de popuairste, natuurlijke haaruitvalproducten in de Verenigde Staten. Het is nu óók in Nederland (vrij) verkrijgbaar. 
> 
> Alle ingrediënten van Alopesan 400 zijn zorgvuldig geselecteerd en optimaal gedoseerd op basis van de laatste wetenschappelijke inzichten.
> 
> Alopesan 400 helpt bij: 
> 1. Het behoud van de bestaande haardos 
> 2. Het haargroeiproces 
> 3. Het behouden van de souplesse van het collageen 
> ...


 zit hier de Heer D van Rooyen soms achter ?.

----------


## Mark.

Rooyen? Het is toch geplaatst door de Administrator van dit forum? Het is toch geen commerciele website dit?

mark.

----------


## Mark

Hmm... blijkbaar wel ? Want hoevaker je op de bovenstaande link klikt, hoe meer &#036;&#036;&#036; dat oplevert voor deze site? Heel apart....

Mark.

----------


## Lars

Alopesan 400 is wel degelijk een serieus middel. Het is een product dat het DHT-hormoon remt (dmv Saw Palmetto en Zink). Je vind het ook op de gewone site van Vitamust, www.vitamust.nl

----------


## Agnes574

Dit artikel is geplaatst door een administrator....zonder bijbedoelingen;juist ter info!
Dit even voor de duidelijkheid!

----------


## johan26

Lol Agnes  :Big Grin:  Dit is een thread van 3 jaar geleden  :Big Grin: 

Denk je het echt dat het zonder bijbedoelingen is gepost? Mocht dat werkelijk zijn waarom is er dan een customerid aan de link toegevoegd, ik zal het uitleggen.. dit is de link: http://www.netdirect.nl/servlet/___?...d=1686&sid=259

Cid is in coderingen vaak de afkorting van CustomerID, een klantnummer. De link zoals hierboven krijg je meestal van degene waar jij geld van ontvangt. Het is geen link die jij maar eens even bedenkt. 

Want mochten er geen bijbedoelingen erbij zitten dan had Jeroen ons gewoon naar de link gestuurd zonder die cid!!! En voor de duidelijkheid, netdirect.nl is een online advertising bureau waar je geld kan verdienen doordat andere op jouw link klikken haha

----------


## Agnes574

Amai...een pc-kenner in ons midden...dat moet ik onthouden voor als ik eens problemen heb..haha...ik zal Jeroen vragen om zelf uitleg te geven ok?  :Wink: 

wordt vervolgd!

----------


## sietske763

enne.....................hoe is het afgelopen??

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ja ik lees het artikel net....ben benieuwd....ach iedereen heeft het druk...òf waren de opbrengsten te weinig? ach grapje hoor, ha,ha,... :Big Grin:  effe jennen na 3 jaar, beetje leven inblazen....Persoonlijk denk ik dat een administrator het met de beste bedoelingen naar de mensen doet....aan de andere kant is er soms niets mis met geld want een bedrijf als MediCity moet toch geld hebben om dit alles te kunnen bekostigen nietwaar?  :Stick Out Tongue:  Prettig weekend en welkom in 2011..... :Wink:

----------


## dialysepatient

vraag, kan ik pruik op houden bij ct scan van de hersenen?

----------


## gossie

heb je dit ook voor gelegd bij je specialist die je CT-scan afneemt. Niks is vreemd om de gespecialiseerden het vragen. Schroom je niet, zij zijn er bekend mee. 

Ik wens je heel veel sterkte en kracht toe,

een lieve groet van gossie

----------


## clk4171

Pillen tegen haaruitval - http://nl.foliactive.com Ik heb de bestelling zoals beloofd op tijd ontvangen en de pillen werken fantastisch.

----------


## Elisabeth9

CLK: Succes ermee, het is altijd spannend om met iets nieuws te beginnen, is het niet een relatie dan is het wel een goed product wat iemand kan helpen...geweldig....good luck!  :Wink:  en een hele gezellige zondag....
Groetjessssssss  :Embarrassment:

----------

